# my new channel cats. only about 1cm long



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

hey every one! i was walking my creak, doing some minnow fishing, and i saw a bunch of tad poles. i started watching them and i noticed little whiskers. so i grabbed my bucket, and dipped it in so it would suck a few up, and it turns out, they were small channel cat! well, i couldn't get pictures, so i took a short video for the time being. all in all, i got about 25 1cm channel cat. 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=15143488


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you going to keep them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

....

Where do you plan to keep 25 channel catfish?


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

when they start getting bigger i am going to give them to my friends who want some.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

they grow extremely fast and grow to be 5+ feet long. what are your friends gonna do w/them once they get that big?


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmm is it legal to take the fish home from the creek?


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

damn, why do people keep telling me how big they get? i ****************ing know!!! at any rate... we plan to eat them if they get to big. and why wouldn't i be able to take them from my creek?


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Ummm state law and bag limits. And if you are raising them to eat, learn how to do it right.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

No bass, you do not know. You continue to ignore the law.

All you have done is sentanced the catfish to a slow and painful death.

and you cannot release them now, don't repeat the bass incident.



Seriously, review your local laws instead of spitting on them...


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

And - about 99% of the various things we add to aquarium water (conditioners, medications, etc ) very clearly state - not for use on food fish.

I wouldn't eat any fish that I had kept as a pet (I also don't eat cat, dog, or ferret) - because they're pets - but also because it's not safe.

You keep bringing home baby elephants and then coming online to make sure we all know about it - of course we're going to explain to you a) how big elephants get and b) that nobody else has space for your elephants either.
We're not going to stop. Are you ?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sometimes I think he waves these things under our noses like a red flag just to get a rise out of us.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, it's called trolling.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I would need a better picture, video etc. but, really, they look like bullhead from what's provided. Seeing as you have 25 or so of them, also indicates that they may not be channel cats.

We're only trying to warn you that, really, these are fish that can get absolutely huge. On top of being larger than a common tank to begin with, they're also a local fish (which would be pretty near impossible to hand off to anyone in the area). I've kept channels, bullheads, madtoms, etc. before- and they don't stay little for long. YOY (young of the year) are also reaching close to a foot by the end of the fall. I also go on nightly fishing trips just to catch channels, and it's not that uncommon to have your pole snapped in half by one.


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

flamingo said:


> I would need a better picture, video etc. but, really, they look like bullhead from what's provided. Seeing as you have 25 or so of them, also indicates that they may not be channel cats.
> 
> We're only trying to warn you that, really, these are fish that can get absolutely huge. On top of being larger than a common tank to begin with, they're also a local fish (which would be pretty near impossible to hand off to anyone in the area). I've kept channels, bullheads, madtoms, etc. before- and they don't stay little for long. YOY (young of the year) are also reaching close to a foot by the end of the fall. I also go on nightly fishing trips just to catch channels, and it's not that uncommon to have your pole snapped in half by one.


You've had Cats that snapped your poles??? Now that is impressive! I've only snapped two poles in my life, both on SW fish, a ray and a snook(I think) I actually landed the ray!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

When you have a catfish at around 6 feet long on your line, it's pretty easy. I've also seen poles being ripped out into the lake also


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

flamingo said:


> When you have a catfish at around 6 feet long on your line, it's pretty easy. I've also seen poles being ripped out into the lake also


Im so jealous, biggest fish I have ever caught was like a foot long bass... Stupid NJ and its sucky fishing...


----------

